# Question About Local Moss



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a question for all you plant nerds . When ever I go for a walk through the woods at our families cottage I see the most amazing moss that is always soaked and in the spring, its submerged. It looks like the stuff in these pics. I have seen moss like this in tanks but I wanted to know if I could use local moss. I was told as long as you collect the moss with the soil it is growing in it can grow. Maybe I will do an experiment this summer.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi chompy,

I honestly don't know if those terrestrial mosses, which can be found submerged, can successfully adapt to aquatic growth. It would make a great experiment, I agree. After all, the founder of Tropica introduced a variety of aquatic plants to the trade simply by finding and testing different plants that he found in different parts of the world (e.g., hemianthus callitrichoides from cuba, and cyperus helferi). Good luck! Please keep up posted with your findings.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We have lots of wonderful mosses up by the maskokas (sp) Since there is a lot of rock there too..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Next time bring a camera with you and take some pics and post it back here.
It's a good idea to take the soil along with the moss. But don't put it in a tank with fish though. The soil will eventually break and the moss will become free floaters. You might need to net is down on something to see if it will anchor itself on it.
I've tried on 2 kinds of moss before, one end up looking like java moss and another I suspect is going around as mini-moss. Both survive, but the other one is broke apart and drift all over the place. So I end up neting it out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Best way to fid out is to try!!!!!!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Chompy I know what you mean. This pictures I attached (if it works) is one of the moss species at my cottage that grows right by the water which would look great in any tank if it can handle being submerged. There is another variety that is just as green and only grows on rocks hit by waves on the shore. I will harvest some this spring (and send a picture) as well as try it out in a small tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll see if i can bring back some of the mosses up at the cottage as well.

We have a lot growing in the lake.. its all attached to the rock faces...

We have some amazing tiny rossetta plants i have never seen in an aquarium. Looks much like these succulents...

http://lahosken.san-francisco.ca.us/departures/euro0/1328_succulents.html
http://www.lahosken.san-francisco.ca.us/departures/euro0/1328_succulents.jpg

I tried taking some up last year but they are extreamly hard to replant.

I would love to see what you guys come up with.
I wish Ranman would see this thread, he has some great mosses...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that actually looks pretty interesting. It's different from the ones I usually see growing around the GTA. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet make sure you keep us updated. I picked up a bunch of local moss for my vivarium but I havn't been able to try anything in an aquarium. I have found out most local mosses need a long dormant period so they only last a couple months... but I'm sure something out there would work in an aquarium.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You'd be supprised at how many moss can grow immersed in our aquarium. They look completely different from what they looked like on land. With CO2, almost all of the moss can be grown immersed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hello123 (Jul 13, 2008)

so did this work out for you guys?


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

we tried it in our 65 gallon and saw new growth for a while, then it started to turn brown and turned the tank tea colored.

...it turned to peat so we put it in the filter, brought the ph down slightly and the plants seem happier


----------

